# Zyklische Abhänigkeiten nach der Installation

## k-b

Hi!

Hab mich gestern für Gentoo entschlossen  :Smile: 

Installation lief so weit recht gut, netzwerk geht auch inzwischen.

Habe die Version amd64 installiert, auf einem AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (2gb ram, 7900gs falls das wichtig ist).

Nach dem emerge --sync gesagt hat, dass eine Aktualisierung von portage dringend nötig ist, habe ich das getan.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt immer noch zyklische Abhängigkeiten.

emerge--sync: http://rafb.net/p/guTAKy36.html

emerge --update --newuse world (wie in der Anleitung): http://rafb.net/p/l4b1CG86.html

/etc/make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvdr alsa cdr doc hal"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"
```

reicht das an Informationen, oder könnte der Fehler noch wo anders liegen?

Zum Glück gibt es das nopaste tool.

Grüße, kb

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was mir auffällt, ist die Tatsache, dass du Xorg mit allen Treibern baust. In deine make.conf gehört sowas wie

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev joystick"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

Wenn du das gemacht hast, melde mal, was dann passiert.

----------

## Thargor

Hi,

versuch mal dein update so auszufuehren:

```
USE="-doc -ldap -cups" emerge -uDNv world
```

Wenn das durchlaeuft sollte ein normales

```
emerge -uDNv world
```

auch laufen.

Zur Erklaerung:

Wir haben 2 Programme, A und B. A hat optionalen Support fuer B, waehrend B unbedingt auf A angewiesen ist.

Wenn man jetzt A mit Support fuer B bauen will, dann gibt das circular dependencies.

Also installiert man A erstmal ohne Support fuer B und installiert beides.

Anschliessend kann man A dann mit Support fuer B neu kompilieren.

----------

## k-b

Hab erstmal die Änderungen von klaus rein gemacht, und 

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> versuch mal dein update so auszufuehren:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

läuft schonmal. 2/76, dauert ne weile.

Danke schon mal, ich melde mich wie es aus ging!

----------

## manuels

kurze Anmerkung: wenn du das Cups-Flag rausnimmts, wirst du spaeter auch nicht ueber den Cups-Daemon drucken koennen.

Will sagen: Falls du einen Drucker hast, nimm 'cups' wieder mit rein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *manuels wrote:*   

> kurze Anmerkung: wenn du das Cups-Flag rausnimmts, wirst du spaeter auch nicht ueber den Cups-Daemon drucken koennen.
> 
> Will sagen: Falls du einen Drucker hast, nimm 'cups' wieder mit rein.

 

So wurde es doch auch erklärt. Das cups-Flag ist doch nur einmalig über die Kommandozeile deaktiviert worden und nicht über die make.conf.

----------

## k-b

ein emerge -uDNv world geht leider immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

http://rafb.net/p/1u0Vkf98.html

hat jemand ne idee welche Flags ich noch temporär dissablen könnte?

----------

## Inte

 *k-b wrote:*   

> Hab erstmal die Änderungen von klaus rein gemacht

 

 *k-b wrote:*   

> geht leider immer noch nicht
> 
> http://rafb.net/p/1u0Vkf98.html

 

Scheinbar hast Du die Änderungen von Klaus nicht in die /etc/make.conf eingetragen. Sont würde da nicht immer noch Folgendes stehen:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) (-newport) (-nsc) -nvidia (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)"
```

Schau nochmal genau nach und ergänze es mit nv, dann hast Du immer noch ein Fallback, falls der binäre Treiber nicht funktioniert.

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"
```

----------

## k-b

 :Embarassed:  war ein Tipfehler. VIDEO_CARS ..

Ich lass es jetzt gerade nochmal mit den temporär deaktivierten Flags durchlaufen  :Smile: 

Danke! Ich hoffe das tut dann.

----------

## k-b

Ist jetzt immer noch das gleiche -.- 

hab zuerst mit den reduzierten flags gemacht, dann wollte ich ohne die reduzierten flags und es gab schon wieder Abhängigkeiten  :Sad: 

soll ich vielleicht mal ganz ohne videocard unterstützung kompilieren? (VIDEO_CARDS="" ? ) damit xorg server mal fertig wird?

http://rafb.net/p/Q1dpWP68.html make.conf

http://rafb.net/p/S3mjaQ55.html log vom emerge -uDNv world

----------

## k-b

also mit VIDEO_CARDS="" kommt es immer noch zu zyklischen Abhängigkeiten.

Habe auch mal mit etc-update die configuration files alle überschrieben, wurde keine abgefragt an der ich was geändert habe.

emerge --sync sagt danach nciht mehr das ich nach 38 files schauen soll. was nun?  :Neutral: 

Edit:

Habe jetzt nochmal mit den temporär disableten useflags gemacht: und es kommt ein neuer fehler. http://rafb.net/p/0qAeyj29.html

----------

## franzf

Versuch es dann halt mal schrittweise:

```
USE="-X -qt3 -qt4" emerge -uDNavt world
```

damit erstmal das Basissystem uptodate ist.

Wenn das noch nicht klappen sollte eben erstmal die anderen Blocker auflösen:

```
USE="-X -cups" emerge -1 ghostscript-gpl
```

Danach (wenn es eine Neuinstallation ist bitte unbedingt!) 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

.

Nun zuerst mal den xorg-server installieren:

```
emerge -1 xorg-server
```

Und jetzt kannst du nach belieben fortfahren:

```
emerge -1 kdebase-startkde
```

oder was auch imer du willst.

Viel Erfolg

Franz

PS:

Wenn du gar nix in die "VIDEO_CARDS" schreibst, dann baut portage (entgegen deiner Annahme) nicht "gar keinen Treiber" sondern eben alle...

----------

## k-b

Nach einem Zwischenschritt ging emerge nicht mehr.

Also habe ich das getan: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

dann emerge sys-apps/portage. Ist durchgelaufen.

Dann gings schon wieder nicht mehr.

Dann nochmal portage gerettet.

emerge sys-apps/portage ist durchgelaufen

danach wurde der Befehl portage nicht mehr gefunden, gibts auch nicht mehr in /usr/bin/

Ich werde jetzt die Installation nochmal durchziehen und mich dann nochmal melden.

----------

## k-b

 *k-b wrote:*   

> emerge --update --newuse world

 Also ich habe jetzt neu installiert, und eigentlich alles gleich gemacht.

Aber der obige Befehl aus der Doku in Kapitel 2.1 läuft jetzt gerade durch, ohne irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten.

Ka obs zur Problemlösung beiträgt, wenn den Thread jemand anders liest. Aber Änderungen hatte ich im Ablauf nur in so fern, als das ich emerge portage gemacht habe, bevor ich den obigen Befehl eingegeben habe das letzte mal. Aber portage sollte er ja eh als erstes emergen, wie mir jemand gesagt hat.

Des weiteren habe ich kein nopaste Tool installiert (Da mir das kompilieren das letzte mal zu lange gedauert hat).

Jegliche Use-Variablen und sonstiges Einstellungszeug ist gleich geblieben.

Vielen Dank an die freundliche Hilfe hier, ich hoff ich schaffe es diesmal bis zur KDE Installation  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Puh, aus deinem letzten bin ich nicht schlau geworden. Noch mal ne Anleitung, wie es eigentlich klappen sollte.

Nach der Installation von stage3 erst mal bei dem Profil bleiben.

Dann emerge -uDN system machen.

Auf das Desktop Profil umstellen.

emerge -e world machen.

Danach dann X KDE und so weiter. Damit solltest du durchkommen.

----------

## Nopsty

Ein wenig OT aber gehört doch dazu:

besonders zum anfangen finde ich ufed gut. (emerge -av ufed)

da hast du alle use flags super nacheinander mit nen wenig beschreibung aufgelistet und kannst sie nacheinander setzen. Dies erspart dir viel arbeit wenn du nicht immer mit euse nachschauen musst was das schonwieder bedeutet (was besonders am anfang oft vorkommt)

----------

